# Beer Tasting



## kirem (27/11/08)

At work, each winemaker takes a turn running a tasting every fortnight - normally wine. There has been a Gin tasting and a Whisky tasting. I am doing a beer tasting.

Emerson's Pilsner
Weihenstephan Kristall Weissbier
Weihenstephan Hefe Weissbier
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Fuller's ESB
Karmeliet Triple
Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout
Rogue XS Old Crustacean Barley Wine

taxi???


----------



## Stuster (27/11/08)

Nice line up there, kirem. I especially like the idea of having both the kristal and the normal hefeweizen. Should give them a good indication of the impact of the yeast in suspension.


----------



## unterberg (27/11/08)

Replace the weihenstephan Hefe Weissbier with Schneider Hefe Weissbier if you can.
Its the better one - its acutally quite popular where I am from in Bavaria.


----------



## Katherine (27/11/08)

> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale



I want to try this one. cant find it anywhere.


----------



## kirem (27/11/08)

Katie said:


> I want to try this one. cant find it anywhere.



http://www.slowbeer.com.au/index.php?act=v...p;productId=258


----------



## kirem (27/11/08)

Unterberg said:


> Replace the weihenstephan Hefe Weissbier with Schneider Hefe Weissbier if you can.
> Its the better one - its acutally quite popular where I am from in Bavaria.



trying to keep my order from the same place. So here the choice;

http://www.slowbeer.com.au/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=7


----------



## Katherine (27/11/08)

na credit card is in the freezer


----------



## randyrob (27/11/08)

Hey katie,

all SNPA available in aus comes via the uk so it isn''t exactly the freshest but still worth a try. 
It's available in alot of bottle's ovae you tried the freo doctor?
I saw it @ ibs last time i was there as well http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/

Rob.


----------



## sinkas (27/11/08)

old bridge cellars N Freo had it recently, I bought a couple, still hardly worth trying I think in that condition.


----------



## Katherine (27/11/08)

> Hey katie,
> 
> all SNPA available in aus comes via the uk so it isn''t exactly the freshest but still worth a try.
> It's available in alot of bottle's ovae you tried the freo doctor?
> ...



Yeah tried the doctor, not there.... Does not mean they have never had it they seem to change beers around that they have in stock.
Jandakot liquor seem to have better range then them.

I would not have a problem if some of my beers were ready to drink. My palates finding it hard on what to choose from a bottle shop! Maybe Ill drop in to Patch's place... gargle gargle gargle!


----------



## kirem (27/11/08)

I am thinking of throwing in a fresh APA, like Little Creatures.


----------



## matr (27/11/08)

Hey Katie, I picked one up at Cellarbrations in Bullcreek (Parry Ave).

They have a good range of beers there.. I seem to get stuck deciding all the time..  

Cheers, Mat.


----------



## Katherine (27/11/08)

> Hey Katie, I picked one up at Cellarbrations in Bullcreek (Parry Ave).
> 
> They have a good range of beers there.. I seem to get stuck deciding all the time..
> 
> Cheers, Mat.



cheers....

I park at bullcreek station... so very convient...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/11/08)

kirem said:


> I am thinking of throwing in a fresh APA, like Little Creatures.



What about Wicked Elf pale ale instead?

Nice selection of brews there kirem :chug: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (27/11/08)

kirem said:


> At work, each winemaker takes a turn running a tasting every fortnight - normally wine. There has been a Gin tasting and a Whisky tasting. I am doing a beer tasting.
> 
> Emerson's Pilsner
> Weihenstephan Kristall Weissbier
> ...




Need help  Only problem its around a three hour drive from here to you....

BYB


----------



## kabooby (27/11/08)

Great looking list.

I was dissapointed with the SNPA when I had it. Don't think it travelled around the world well. 

Anyway, I think it's one of those beers you have to try. Next time I spend money on it will be on tap in America

kabooby


----------



## Polar Beer (27/11/08)

:icon_offtopic: 

http://www.slowbeer.com.au/

WTF?! I didn't know about this place. 

What an awesome list. 
I go down Clarendon st every day. :super:


----------



## KingPython (27/11/08)

P & L Brazil said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> http://www.slowbeer.com.au/
> 
> ...


They are awesome, they also have a buy 12 single bottles get 10% off thing.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/11/08)

+1 For Cloudwine

I went there once mistakingly thinking they had Saison Dupont. When I was told they were out of stock they ordered some in and even rang me when it arrived.

Great follow up service. Sensational range of beers too and nothing seems like too much trouble for them.  

Warren -


----------



## Muggus (27/11/08)

kirem said:


> Emerson's Pilsner
> Weihenstephan Kristall Weissbier
> Weihenstephan Hefe Weissbier
> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
> ...


Excellent list there Kirem. 
Emersons Pilsner is fantastic, definately one of the best lagers out there.

Would like to hear what you think about the Old Crustacean...recently purchased a bomber and contemplating consumption. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Barry (27/11/08)

Great line up. What about putting the Fullers before the pale ales so it isn't swamp by all the hop after taste? Just an idea.


----------



## kirem (4/12/08)

This is happening tomorrow at the start of our christmas drinks/dinner
They are out of stock of heffe.

The Sierra Nevada has a best before date of 22 Nov 09, so I guess if they give it 12 months shelf life then it is pretty fresh stock.

I'll see if I can source the heffe locally.


----------



## kirem (27/2/09)

well I decided to get this done today.

I took in a range of malts, pils, wheat, GP ale, munich, crystal, rye, chocolate, roasted, peated and a range of hops Galena, cascade, saaz, hallauter, brambling cross, EKG, styrian goldings, fuggles

Q. What was the public choice? All but one picked the same beer.

I had 18 plus tasters.

the tasting was a hit, everyone loved it.


----------



## kirem (27/2/09)

Barry said:


> Great line up. What about putting the Fullers before the pale ales so it isn't swamp by all the hop after taste? Just an idea.



In retrospect I should have done this.


----------



## kirem (28/2/09)

and the most popular beer was;

*Karmeliet Triple*

The emersons was very good and still stood up after going through the tasting and going back to the emersons for another taste. Fresh, crisp, well balanced and nice tropical aromas. I wondered if this had a little Nelson or some other hops in it.

The wheat beers were both quite old and lacked freshness, but still showed what a wheat beer should taste like. The hefe had quite a developed a phenolic taste and aroma bordering on smoked bacon, a bit of a disappointment.

Sierra Nevada was very nice, typical American hops with a surprising amount of caramel flavour and quite bitter. I really enjoyed it, most tasters found the bittering too much.

Fullers ESB, very smooth, very nice balance, something I could drink a lot of. Time for me to put more effort in making this style.

Karmeliet tripel, again great balance nice Belgian yeast derived aromas flavours but not over the top, sometimes less is more. This was quite complex and certainly as good St Bernardus and Westmalle triples I have had in the past. Not as in your face and more complex. a very popular beer.

Samuel Smith's Oatmeal stout - One taster loved it, everyone else didn't. It surprised me. I detected brett type characters on the nose, medicinal aromas but they didn't follow through on to the palate, no brett twang. I think it got canned as most winemakers would smell the brett aromas and dismiss it is faulty or bretty.

Barley wine - Very difficult wine to drink young, the females in the group just wanted to know who was getting the porcline bottle. Typical big barley wine and maybe I shouldn't have put this in the line up.

A few people liked crunching on the grain, the munich was popular.

I have been asked to do it again at other venues and I have been asked to do a tripel tasting.


----------



## Muggus (28/2/09)

kirem said:


> and the most popular beer was;
> 
> *Karmeliet Triple*


Nice stuff. I'd have to see it would also be my favourite of your list.
Were the people in the tasting experienced beer drinkers, ie into something other than macros?

I could imagine the Emersons being a favourite for many too...Strong Belgians can be a bit too much for some people.


----------



## kirem (28/2/09)

Muggus said:


> Were the people in the tasting experienced beer drinkers, ie into something other than macros?



Good spread from VB drinkers through to experienced drinkers.

A couple of home brewers in the session (can and kilo)

probably half were winemakers.


----------



## kirem (2/4/09)

IT was a while ago but here is the aftermath of the tasting...

View attachment 25854


----------



## Muggus (2/4/09)

kirem said:


> IT was a while ago but here is the aftermath of the tasting...
> 
> View attachment 25854


So how many people took a bite out of the hop plugs?


----------



## kirem (2/4/09)

Muggus said:


> So how many people took a bite out of the hop plugs?



none, but I asked them to rip a piece off and rub it in the palm of their hand until it warmed up.

some tasters couldn't stop eating the munich malt


----------

